# American married to French Wife



## Colorado Mountain High

*My Wife and I have been married and living in the states for 27 years. She immigrated at the age of 13. My Wife has been an American citizen since 1996. 
She and I want to move to France in 24 upon my retirement so she can spend quality time with her family. 
Would my Wife still be a French citizen after all these years and what would I need to do to be able to live in France for several years before returning to the states (possibly). Thanks in advance. *


----------



## Bevdeforges

Oh yeah - your wife is (and will always be) a French citizen. For you to move back there with her, you will have to apply for a spouse visa (actually a "vie privée et familiale" visa based on your marriage to a French citizen). These normally are granted almost automatically - as long as you have "transcribed" your marriage into your wife's original birth records. This can take some time and will have to be done through the French consulate for the area where the marriage took place. (Though they may be processing all these requests through Washington DC these days - check the website of the closest French embassy or consulate in the US.) If you already have your Livret de Famille you're all set to apply for the visa. (Assuming the rules don't change in the meantime.)

Going as the spouse of a French national will involve a certain amount of procedure on arrival (in order to get your residence permit - called a titre de séjour) - including a series of "classes" on French culture and "civics" and possibly French language classes (you need only an A1 level to opt out of those). 

The other possibilities include your going over on a visitor visa - though the visa agency may very well discourage you from that given that you're qualified for the spouse visa (which is much easier for all concerned). Or, you could apply yourself for French citizenship (you've already got the 4 years of being married to a French person). The whole process takes about a year - but with a French passport, you'd have NO problem moving over to France and then moving back if you so chose.


----------



## Colorado Mountain High

Bevdeforges said:


> Oh yeah - your wife is (and will always be) a French citizen. For you to move back there with her, you will have to apply for a spouse visa (actually a "vie privée et familiale" visa based on your marriage to a French citizen). These normally are granted almost automatically - as long as you have "transcribed" your marriage into your wife's original birth records. This can take some time and will have to be done through the French consulate for the area where the marriage took place. (Though they may be processing all these requests through Washington DC these days - check the website of the closest French embassy or consulate in the US.) If you already have your Livret de Famille you're all set to apply for the visa. (Assuming the rules don't change in the meantime.)
> 
> Going as the spouse of a French national will involve a certain amount of procedure on arrival (in order to get your residence permit - called a titre de séjour) - including a series of "classes" on French culture and "civics" and possibly French language classes (you need only an A1 level to opt out of those).
> 
> The other possibilities include your going over on a visitor visa - though the visa agency may very well discourage you from that given that you're qualified for the spouse visa (which is much easier for all concerned). Or, you could apply yourself for French citizenship (you've already got the 4 years of being married to a French person). The whole process takes about a year - but with a French passport, you'd have NO problem moving over to France and then moving back if you so chose.


I thank you so much for your in-depth response. Certainly gives us a starting point and knowing the terms needed to start the process.


----------



## 255

@Colorado Mountain High -- I would recommend your wife obtain a new French passport immediately and register with the French Embassy in the U.S. If she hasn't already recorded your marriage in her French "Family Book," she should do so. She'll need her French passport to enter France. She should also apply for a new French "Identity Card."

Since you've been married longer than 4 years, you are eligible to apply for French citizenship, as the spouse of a French national (get your wife back in the system before you apply.) There are other requirements that you'll need to meet. If you haven't received your French citizenship before your move, you'll need to apply for a visa, as @Bevdeforges recommended. If you don't apply for French citizenship before the move, you should apply as soon as possible once you move to France (processing times are extremely long, at this period in time.) 

Once you have your own French citizenship, you'll be able to stay in France for the duration. Cheers, 255


----------



## PinkUnicorn

255 said:


> @Colorado Mountain High
> 
> Since you've been married longer than 4 years, you are eligible to apply for French citizenship, as the spouse of a French national


Although it's irrelevant in this case, if you're living overseas my understanding is that you have to be married for five years.
And, of course, a major requirement is to have sufficient knowledge of French


----------

